# Quick trip to the local pond



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2015)

Have not been able to get out nearly as often as I would've liked this fall (could count the total number of times with my two hands), which is a damn shame because by all accounts, the fishing's been pretty good.

Anyways, I hit a local pond today (same one as my last report, https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=38533, and my first time back since then) for about half an hour before it got too dark. Was able to land 2 nice bass, a dink bass, and a dink pickerel.

*Time*: ~ 4:15-4:45 PM EST
*Conditions*: Clear skies
*Air Temp*: 48℉ 
*Water Temp*: Unknown. Rain the previous 2 days
*Water Depth*: The entire pond is super shallow, and these fish were hooked in no more than probably 5' FOW
*Lure*: Biggest bass and the chain were on the (now discontinued) XCalibur XCS100 crankbait -- by far my favorite square bill -- in Citrus Shad. The other two were caught on the Strike King Pro-Model Series 4S (the model with Trokar trebles as factory hooks) sqb crankbait in Yellow Perch. First time throwing this particular crankbait and WOW! This is probably the best, farthest-casting lure I have in my tackle box -- outcasts half-ounce lipless cranks, half-ounce jigs, everything! For reference, it is a 3/8 oz. lure while the XCS100 is a 5/8 oz.
*Rod//Reel*: 7' M/XF Field & Stream Tec-Spec Black Casting Rod // BPS Extreme Baitcasting reel (6.2:1)
*Line*: 12lb. Seaguar Inviz-x Fluorocarbon
*Number of fish*: 3 x Largemouth Bass, 1 x Chain Pickerel

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well done.... thanks for sharing. Gotta like those pike/pickerel ... they will hit anything, especially top water lures. richg99


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 4, 2015)

Good job - after season bass are the best


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice job man! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 5, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Texas Prowler (Dec 5, 2015)

Right on man!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------

